# ASUS Shines with New Marine Cool Motherboard Concept



## malware (Feb 26, 2009)

This year ASUS will try to leave the competition far behind, by introducing a brand new motherboard concept, the Marine Cool series. The Marine Cool series design goes far ahead from current Republic of Gamers (R.O.G.) mainboard products. For starters, the new motherboard has a new back plate that utilizes "micro-porous ceramic" technology and spreads across the whole PCB. The heat-pipe system that cools the motherboard's main components is also different, compared to current shipping products. Although the cooling technology remains the same, the whole look of the system reminds of a robot armour. Finally, it looks that ASUS engineers have decided to use SO-DIMM modules to cope with current Core 2 processors (if I'm right that appears to be LGA775 socket). I know it sounds a bit crazy, but pictures don't lie. Have a look and write what you think. The ASUS Marine Cool prototype will make first appearance during this year's CeBIT 2009 in Hannover, Germany.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 26, 2009)

Holy crap that motherboard looks awesome!! I wish they would make one for the AM2+/AM3 platform. But why use SO-DIMM????


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 26, 2009)

I like ASUS , but this look is hmmm not that good , lets hope that it runs better than it looks.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 26, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> I like ASUS , but this look is hmmm not that good , lets hope that it runs better than it looks.



Come on, how does that not look cool?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 26, 2009)

malware said:


> Finally, it looks that ASUS engineers have decided to use SO-DIMM modules to cope with current Core 2 processors (if I'm right that appears to be LGA775 socket).



To _cope_ with current Core 2 processors?  Their reasoning for using SO-DIMMs must be lost in translation...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 26, 2009)

boooom , that's great look mobo , wow i spend 15 minute look on it


----------



## Katanai (Feb 26, 2009)

omg


----------



## to6ko91 (Feb 26, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> To _cope_ with current Core 2 processors?  Their reasoning for using SO-DIMMs must be lost in translation...



I was thinking the same why so-dimms


----------



## thebeephaha (Feb 26, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> To _cope_ with current Core 2 processors?  Their reasoning for using SO-DIMMs must be lost in translation...



That motherboard is EPIC WIN minus the EPIC FAIL of using SODIMMS.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2009)

sodimm makes no sense.

i wonder what that rear thing DOES?

(oh and you can see LGA775 written next to the CPU socket)


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 26, 2009)

maybe so-dimms are easier on the northbridge?


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmm very strange but very interesting. I two am puzzled by the choice of ram. I would like to see this thing up and running.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 26, 2009)

I for one want to know how well a SO-DIMM will overclock once given the right amount of voltage.

It might make sense on a Mini-ITX board, but on an ATX?  I r teh


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 26, 2009)

Look at the "marine" backplate. It seems the main reason is for mounting a HEAVY passive cooler.

This system is for a fanless desktop, rather than a gamers top end speed demon.

So that makes sense. SO-DIMM is OK, a low power s775 with a HUGE passive heat sink strapped on through to the backplate. But regular DDR2 is cheap and doesnt really get hot unless you are OC. So yes, like everyone else here, that SO-DIMM choice *could use an explanation*. I dont know the figures, but perhaps SO-DIMMs are much much lower power consumption and they decided to go that route for an _ALWAYS ON_ machine. (modern s775 power management features are pretty good in idle, but normal DDR2 isnt. SO-DIMMs are better)


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish the marine design was enclosed and water proof etc. That would be interesting. Or if it came with waterblocks for every component. You know something original rather than using SO-DIMMs and looking like it came from an Anime.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 26, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Holy crap that motherboard looks awesome!!





hayder.master said:


> boooom , that's great look mobo , wow i spend 15 minute look on it



That's like a space ship  Sort of reminds me of Star Wars or Aliens on the top, Bottom is more futuristic, so it can be BSG


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

this is a rock solid board, I wonder what the buy-out price will be

OMG
With rock solid So-DIMMs oOMG oOH ! PL7 hold me.. they really are releasing the board I had in mind yesterday ???

OMG OMG OMG

whispers : *help*


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 26, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Look at the "marine" backplate. It seems the main reason is for mounting a HEAVY passive cooler.
> 
> This system is for a fanless desktop, rather than a gamers top end speed demon.



You wouldn't need 16 CPU phases for fanless desktop and that's some serious amount of capacitors on the motherboard.

This board sends some mixed signals. Maybe it's meant for both? Stick in Quad core and some crossfire action for more serious stuff or go with a passive setup.



lemonadesoda said:


> So yes, like everyone else here, that SO-DIMM choice *could use an explanation*.



And why only 2 slots? Turn then around 90 degrees and you could easily fit 4.


----------



## raptori (Feb 26, 2009)

wooooooooooow this board looks like future spaceship .........  shame its using SO-DIMM.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Look at the "marine" backplate. It seems the main reason is for mounting a HEAVY passive cooler.
> 
> This system is for a fanless desktop, rather than a gamers top end speed demon.
> 
> So that makes sense. SO-DIMM is OK, a low power s775 with a HUGE passive heat sink strapped on through to the backplate. But regular DDR2 is cheap and doesnt really get hot unless you are OC. So yes, like everyone else here, that SO-DIMM choice *could use an explanation*. I dont know the figures, but perhaps SO-DIMMs are much much lower power consumption and they decided to go that route for an _ALWAYS ON_ machine. (modern s775 power management features are pretty good in idle, but normal DDR2 isnt. SO-DIMMs are better)




A SO-DIMM, or small outline dual in-line memory module, is a type of computer memory built using integrated circuits.

SO-DIMMs are a smaller alternative to a DIMM, being roughly half the size of regular DIMMs. SO-DIMMS are often used in systems which have space restrictions such as notebooks, small footprint PCs (such as those with a Mini-ITX motherboard), high-end upgradable office printers, and networking hardware like routers.
*
Not only that SO-DIMMs are really fast.. and rock-stable !*


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 26, 2009)

This looks like a very early protoype, none of the parts look real IMO, looks like it was a mock up to see what the design looked like and how the parts could be layed out.

I just dont get the need for SO-Dimms. Sure if you are creating a feature packed MATX you might get away with it. But they have just made a feature packed MATX gaming board with full size DDR3 slots on it. Even ITX uses full sizes dimms. 



Th1nk said:


> *
> Not only that SO-DIMMs are really fast.. and rock-stable !*



SO Dimms cant clock any way near as high as regural memory. Some of the reason is cus of cooling limitations. SO dimms cant have heat spreaders. Especially not in this config.


----------



## REVHEAD (Feb 26, 2009)

Another Gimmick bloated board from Asus lol, you guys are to shallow, looks of quality bwhahahaha, the board is junk, I prefer Gigabyte for there OC potential and functionality over Gimmicks. But hey thats jut me, dont shoot me for it..

On that noit I should update my CPUZ lol I am on a Gigabyte P45T extreme, and I have had both the Maximus Extreme and the Rampage Extreme from Asus just to name a few and they were garbage, yet did look great.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

Its so easy..

You just have : MEM -> CPU -> X58 -> GFX -> other thingy -> .//
Imagine you have the fastes MEM on the planet the most rock solids
Then you have MEM -> CPU
The cpu has to communicate with the GFX
For now we have the X58 to do that
so we have MEM -> CPU -> X58
the X58 solves to problem to communicate with the GFX
MEM + CPU + X58 = GFX

Thats all you need to build a mastersytem =)

For now!! I cant wait what future will bring !


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay Th1nk, riddle me this.

Why are you talking about X58 when the topic is about a skt775 motherboard

And it takes a *lot* more work than that to build a master system.  You don't even have your system specs filled out, so let's see your master system?


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

cuz the socket 775 wont support all these features.

Have a nice day !


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 26, 2009)

But why are you talking about it in this thread specifically?  Let's stay on topic please.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 26, 2009)

Reminds me of a Snickers bar.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2009)

Th1nk said:


> A SO-DIMM, or small outline dual in-line memory module, is a type of computer memory built using integrated circuits.
> 
> SO-DIMMs are a smaller alternative to a DIMM, being roughly half the size of regular DIMMs. SO-DIMMS are often used in systems which have space restrictions such as notebooks, small footprint PCs (such as those with a Mini-ITX motherboard), high-end upgradable office printers, and networking hardware like routers.
> *
> Not only that SO-DIMMs are really fast.. and rock-stable !*



i think you're getting this confused with FB-DIMMs or registered ram. SO-DIMM is just laptop ram, pure and simple - and its ALWAYS slower than desktop ram.

edit: lets keep i7 discussions out of here.


----------



## Dark Revenger (Feb 26, 2009)

I think there is not enough space for SO-DIMMS


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

Dark Revenger said:


> I think there is not enough space for SO-DIMMS



and you point to a heatsink ?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 26, 2009)

He's actually pointing out the clearance for the actual memory module to fit in, well... lack of clearance/room/space.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOw, that is one awesome looking motherboard.


----------



## to6ko91 (Feb 26, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> SO Dimms cant clock any way near as high as regural memory. Some of the reason is cus of cooling limitations. SO dimms cant have heat spreaders. Especially not in this config.








Here is a heat sink of a so-dimm and I think it is going to fit


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 26, 2009)

SO-DIMMs can and do have heatspreaders.

SO-DIMMs on that board are shown commonly how they are used on laptops, stacked like this:






So that area is not a clearance issue.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

then you just overload them with electricity and make them out of more reliable materials.

tho.. the board still has a southbridge onboard which slows it down.. 
the lack of a southbridge on a motherboard is independant.. the less it uses. the better..


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 26, 2009)

Removing a southbridge does not make the system faster...

You need to take your theories to another thread man.  Seriously.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

whatever.. n'joy

the southbridge still is the slowest part on the motherboard


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 26, 2009)

edit: wow I was slow, couple replies on the same thing while I was writing this 



alexp999 said:


> SO dimms cant have heat spreaders. Especially not in this config.



Yes they can and would still fit.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231124

Would it make that much of a difference being sandwiched there, dunno 

These wouldn't fit as there is that one component on the top right corner, but more serious heat spreader:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231165


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

what if they control the southbridge with an optional second cpu ? 

let me think about it in GIMP


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 26, 2009)

Th1nk, do as your name says and think before you post dude. You know what a south bridge does right?


----------



## to6ko91 (Feb 26, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Th1nk, do as your name says and think before you post dude. You know what a south bridge does right?



 please do think


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.xplaynation.be/architecture.jpg
lala..

Sorry if I'm wrong.. correct me if I am


So in the i7 intel is working on splitting the cores of the cpu.. 1 goes to the NB the other to the SB.
Intel is really working on this


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 26, 2009)

You're not wrong in your diagram...






.. however this isn't an X58 board. Saying that, the ICH10 is the same as on the P45, but I don't understand your point about the South-bridge.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

easy.. imagine the ICH10R next to the X58 
one core to the ICH10R and the other to the X58

can you now think of 4 cores and 8 cores ?  
Do I need to explain the 8 cores ?

Or.. you rather have me saying : "You can't touch this"


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG this is getting ridiculous. why are we talking about i7? the OP has nothing do with i7 or x58!?!


OT:
I like the looks of the board...but I agree that it looks more like a design in progress. Still unsure of the SO-DIMM though...that does puzzle me.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

that board willl never work with a s775


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 26, 2009)

Th1nk said:


> that board willl never work with a s775



What are you saying?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 26, 2009)

Th1nk said:


> that board willl never work with a s775



Go tell ASUS that then


----------



## craigo (Feb 26, 2009)

oh wow, I instantly thought of this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGoi1MSGu64


----------



## MopeyMartian (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm beginning to Th1nk that Th1nk is just posting for posting sake.  "Posts: 43 (19.33/day)"
Maybe he works for a X58 manufacturer in Belgium.  

Anyway, back on topic...   I like the ceramic backplate if it really works as advertised and acts like one large heatsink.  

I guess I'm confused about the SO-DIMMS as well. Is it to save space for extra stuff and give better airflow?  It couldn't be a height thing because the heatsinks around the CPU are ginormous.  Dark Revenger, were you asking WTF that thing is above the southbridge?  I'm kinda curious myself.  

Anyone else notice the insane amount of capacitors on this thing?


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 26, 2009)

It think it looks incredibly cool but the SO-Dimm's is just a  


Most likely this is an early prototype, I've never seen an ATX board run SO-DIMM's. I don't think any of us have.  I'd say this is such an early concept that anything can change on it and I wouldn't doubt if it did.


----------



## to6ko91 (Feb 26, 2009)

yep i see lots of capacitors (50 to be more precise )

Th1nk you are way


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 26, 2009)

What chipset does it use


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Holy crap that motherboard looks awesome!! I wish they would make one for the AM2+/AM3 platform. But why use SO-DIMM????



I think that is a test board?

They add So-DIMM just to test it out. I think i have seen this before on test boards.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2009)

Test board or not I love the styling of this board...I hope it goes into production!


----------



## to6ko91 (Feb 26, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I think that is a test board?
> 
> They add So-DIMM just to test it out. I think i have seen this before on test boards.



why test it with so-dimms ??


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Feb 26, 2009)

k I really with I was rich...wonder when they will bring this tech to a 1366?


----------



## Mr.President (Feb 26, 2009)

that thing is sex!


----------



## Gam'ster (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice board indeed, even with the southbridge


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 26, 2009)

To me looks like Barby doll ,   one Barby  doll  + many looks to go with ..  

Since when we got motherboards , because of their look ..


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> To me looks like Barby doll ,   one Barby  doll  + many looks to go with ..
> 
> Since when we got motherboards , because of their look ..



Since 2001 !


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 26, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> To me looks like Barby doll ,   one Barby  doll  + many looks to go with ..
> 
> Since when we got motherboards , because of their look ..



Those who care about the appearance of thier pc. Why do I do cable management, get a fancy heatsink and case then have an ugly motherboard ruin it.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 26, 2009)

Do not get in there ....  who cares about the MSI red boards , when the opponent ASUS one was the performance killer .... 

Not all ASUS are performance killers ,  but time will tell if this one, it will survive in both ... competition and time .


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 26, 2009)

Th1nk said:


> Since 2001 !



You are smiling allot , add your system specs on your profile .. Euroboy


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

Oopsie Doopsie Woopsie 

I did


----------



## krisna159 (Feb 26, 2009)

guys hold up,this maybe beautifful board,but how about the prices?grat mobo+so dimm,??


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

I think its made of superior metals... So we should wait for this board to come to the consumer market.


----------



## krisna159 (Feb 26, 2009)

yup, i agreed with you,let see the benchmark of this board..


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 26, 2009)

Odd chioce to use SO-DIMM but it's a damn pretty board


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2009)

It should be waterproof.  I just don't get the name at all.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> sodimm makes no sense.
> 
> i wonder what that rear thing DOES?
> 
> (oh and you can see LGA775 written next to the CPU socket)



the thing on the back of the mobo acts like some of the other plates on asus mobo's the concept that have been using is they put these special mpads underneath the cpu socket and sometimes if i remember correctly the NB it absorbes heat from the underside of the components and the pcb. it makes it easier on the transistors and all the components because it absorbes the heat that is usually simply passivly dissipated.

i think it looks cool. i hope they come out with a 1366 varient. and no so-dimms. im loving the 100% solid state caps and what looks like 2 phase regulators.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

waterproof omg = imba + add water + X - all knowledge or everything we have known before !


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 26, 2009)

Mineral oil rig comes to mind.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 26, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> ...But why use SO-DIMM????


Lol at your pun


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 26, 2009)

Makes me wanna go Intel all of a sudden, all I can say is awsome design Asus.. Just awsome..


----------



## to6ko91 (Feb 26, 2009)

erocker said:


> It should be waterproof.  I just don't get the name at all.



HAHAHA I bet you havent played starcraft recently there isnt anything better than 3 dozens of marines killing everything they see (preferably you can get them high with drugs but use more that 3 dozens because they die fast)







<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ELhtXtnV3pg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ELhtXtnV3pg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## D4S4 (Feb 26, 2009)

looks of that board=FAIL (IMHO)


----------



## Haytch (Feb 27, 2009)

That looks classy. I would really like to see this board thrashed via benchmarks.


----------



## donmarkoni (Feb 27, 2009)

MB looks awesome! But why SO-DIMMs??? How should we cool it??? They are so small, so little surface, and so close to each other to mount heatsinks on it!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Feb 28, 2009)

ASUS, Make new boards with this tech already!!


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 3, 2009)

New updated Pics with this board. 


Link


----------



## MopeyMartian (Mar 3, 2009)

How much power could that battery possibly provide in an outage!?!?!?!  

I still don't understand the SO-DIMMs, even after reading that little sticker.


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't understand the SO-DIMM's either.  It doesn't make sense even with that sticker.

How much power that battery holds, I've no idea...But I doubt they could throw even 10minutes of juice on a high end system.

And what the hell is the cost of this board going to be?  I dont need a battery I  have a UPS, I don't need 2 and I prefer standard DIMM's to SO.  I don't see this concept going very far.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 3, 2009)

So this board could have potential.  The apparent choice to use different memory is surprising, but not so much if it's DDR3.  Do we have any other specs on this board?  Chipset? Mem support?  Not much to go off of now.

My question is why is Asus using a crazy "technology inspired" backplate to help dissipate the heat when the real engineering breakthrough would be to include passive heat distribution within the PCB. Thats one to think about!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 3, 2009)

I think the whole backplate IS the battery and heatsink.


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah that Backplate is the battery/heatsink but if you look at the plate it also has Sata connectors on it as well..at least it looks like SATA connectors..


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 3, 2009)

I think there is a motherboard on that backplate. I don't think it comes off.


----------



## MopeyMartian (Mar 3, 2009)

Is this going to be strictly for military applications???  Like, a full sized ATX board that has to fit in a Humvee or UAV trailer?  Then it would make more sense.  Easy to replace, low wattage parts for a 24/7 client.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 3, 2009)

MopeyMartian said:


> Is this going to be strictly for military applications???  Like, a full sized ATX board that has to fit in a Humvee or UAV trailer?  Then it would make more sense.  Easy to replace, low wattage parts for a 24/7 client.



Its for us consumers. It just has pictures of humvee's and dog tags because its a marine board


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 3, 2009)

SO-DIMMs....that's all  can think when I read this thread..that and STFU to sir Spam-a-lot....

There has got to be a good reason for that. Maybe some SO-DIMMs are coming out that will be uber.


----------

